# Help! Size 15 boots



## eyatabe (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys,so a couple of years ago I bought a cheap crap board to learn on. I have been having major problems with heel drag and my board slips out when I carve sharply on steep terrain, or even hardpacked groomed. I have size 15 boots riding a regular board. I consider myself to be an advance/intermediate rider, with no problems except sharp turns dragging my heels. This year I am planing on buying a wide board to accommodate my abnormally large boots. I know Burton, K2, Nitro, Elan El Grande,ect. all have wide boards but I want to know what board tends to be the best quality for a rider like me. Im 6'2 175lbs 

Thanks you,

Evan


----------



## SubyDude05 (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out the lib tech skunk ape. Its basically a wider version of the TRS from lib tech, which is a super nice go anywhere power freestyle type board. Its what i am gonna be picking up and im 6'', 220lbs with a size 12 boot.

Lib Tech Snowboards Skunk Apes


----------



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

Well SIMS boards are pretty wide, i squezz into a size 14 boot, since i knew 15 would fit good but be too big so i wore in smaller boats and they fit fine. I got the SIM Protocol 163W and im 6'6 and 230


----------



## jp182 (Nov 28, 2011)

where do you spend most of your time on the mountain and what kind of conditions does your area typically have (hard packed, ice coast, powder, etc.)


----------



## eyatabe (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey thanks for the information, I ended up purchasing a Ride Manic 2011 board and have adjusted my bindings to hopefully get rid of the toe/heel drag!
Thanks for all your help


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

im 6'1 and weigh anywhere from 290 to 260 with 12.5 boots i ride a 163 ride highlife boards a bit short but plenty wide


----------



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

Try to squezze into a 14 bro it will make things so much easier. Hard part is most stores only go up to 13 so try on the 13 see how tight it is and then judge if you need a 15 or maybe can get into the 14


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

well im 6'3 190ish with a 13 boot and I ride a 155w with no heel or toe drag whatsoever

the important thing to look at is waist width (mine is 26.1 cm)


----------



## jp182 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've worn a 13 with a waist width of 25.7 cm and no heel drag.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I wear Burton Ruler's in size 15 (so 14 incorporating shrinkage tech), and have no toe drag on a 169W Burton Custom.

I'm looking at a 160 NS Proto CTX which is 1mm wider than the Custom but much, much shorter... the 169 is ace for pow and backcountry but won't cut it in the park.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

jp182 said:


> I've worn a 13 with a waist width of 25.7 cm and no heel drag.


oo really?...because I have been thinking about getting a 152 never summer proto ctx and it has a waist of 25.8 but im worried thats cutting it close


----------



## jp182 (Nov 28, 2011)

swilber08 said:


> oo really?...because I have been thinking about getting a 152 never summer proto ctx and it has a waist of 25.8 but im worried thats cutting it close


I'm sorry it's actually a 25.8 on the 156 and yeah it's worked well for me. Keep in mind I have my bindings at 15 degrees ducked with both feet but yeah you can rock the 152 if you want to go that small.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

jp182 said:


> I'm sorry it's actually a 25.8 on the 156 and yeah it's worked well for me. Keep in mind I have my bindings at 15 degrees ducked with both feet but yeah you can rock the 152 if you want to go that small.


I rock 15+/15- too and the proto is supposed to ride longer than it is because of the effective edge & blunt tips so I may very well do that then :cheeky4:


----------



## jp182 (Nov 28, 2011)

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

i'm 6'8 , size 14, I ride a 172 Lib SKUNK APE … I dwarf that bitch, hahha no problem with it, I love it.


----------

